# Interesting article: How much pms do you need?



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

From ZH, with chart pr0n included!

If you look through all the comments, a decent amount of these people are preppers.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

well, the silver chart COULD be screwed up... it assumes the current 51-1 ratio and NOT the historical 17-1 ratio (either scenario is possible)

if the historical ratio makes a comeback then you would only need about 1/3 in silver as the chart says, yet the SAME amount for Gold...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Good point.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

"How much pms do you need?" Not a dang bit, I get enough of that from my wife... But seriously, The_Blob makes an excellent point. 

I had never sat down and figured it on a expense/ounce ratio before. If the charts are correct the way they are, then I'm in a good position for quite a few years. If silver goes back to it's historical ratio, then even better!


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> "How much pms do you need?" Not a dang bit, I get enough of that from my wife... But seriously, The_Blob makes an excellent point.
> 
> I had never sat down and figured it on a expense/ounce ratio before. If the charts are correct the way they are, then I'm in a good position for quite a few years. If silver goes back to it's historical ratio, then even better!


Dang, you beat me to it.  Been married for 31 years....had about all the pms I ever care to get..........


----------

